
Lithium – A split-brain resolver for Akka-Cluster - based2
https://github.com/SwissBorg/lithium
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/evpv5m/lithium_a_spl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/evpv5m/lithium_a_splitbrain_resolver_for_akkacluster/)

